# DST Reminder



## distant.star (Mar 11, 2012)

For those in the U.S., daylight saving time begins Sunday, March 11.

Don't forget to change the time in your camera bodies.

A public service message from....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

I changed every thing but forgot my camera.

+1


----------

